# Kapampangan: keng profile mu ne...



## Brady2Moss

Hey guys, I'm new here.  I'm learning Kapampangan to impress this girl I have set my eyes on .  Anyway, I learned a number of words, but somehow I can't understand it when they add a bit of slang to it.  I copied a few messages I came across the web, and I can't decipher it.  To all Kapampangans out there, can you translate some of them for me?  Thanks in advance.

1.  keng profile mu ne, in a relationship ya.  y bad boy, joseph.  kaluguran ke and cousin of dessu.  sabi na mabuktut ka kanita.

   2.  ikang kmsta??states kpa din b??0t mangalingwan nka ata?a miss dka ah gang b0lang ka neh?hehe ingat.
  >awa ati kupa states,muliku by Oct na. mimingat lagi.,


----------



## Sampalok282

Translated that reads:

1.  On your profile, you're in a relationship.  That bad boy, Joseph (literal translation).  He is my friend and cousin of Dessu.  He said that you were pregnant back then (or before).

2.  How bout you, how are you??  U stil in the states?  Are you forgetting already?  I miss you even though your crazy, huh?  hehe Take care.
> Oh yeah I'm still in the states, I'm going home by Oct.  Take care always.


----------



## niernier

Brady2Moss said:


> 1. keng profile mu ne, in a relationship ya. y bad boy, joseph. kaluguran ke and cousin of dessu. sabi na mabuktut ka kanita.
> 
> 2.  ikang kmsta??states kpa din b??0t mangalingwan nka ata?a miss dka ah gang b0lang ka neh?hehe ingat.
> >awa ati kupa states,muliku by Oct na. mimingat lagi.,





Sampalok282 said:


> Translated that reads:
> 
> 1. On your profile, you're in a relationship. That bad boy, Joseph (literal translation). He is my friend and cousin of Dessu. He said that you were pregnant back then (or before).
> 
> 2. How bout you, how are you?? U stil in the states? Are you forgetting already? I miss you even though your crazy, huh? hehe Take care.
> > Oh yeah I'm still in the states, I'm going home by Oct.  Take care always.


 

 I'm confused. I thought 'kaluguran' means 'love' which is used in the phrase, 'kaluguran daka'(I love you). How did you translate 'kaluguran ke'? Does it mean 'He is my friend'?


----------



## Brady2Moss

Sampalok282 said:


> Translated that reads:
> 
> 1.  On your profile, you're in a relationship.  That bad boy, Joseph (literal translation).  He is my friend and cousin of Dessu.  He said that you were pregnant back then (or before).
> 
> 2.  How bout you, how are you??  U stil in the states?  Are you forgetting already?  I miss you even though your crazy, huh?  hehe Take care.
> > Oh yeah I'm still in the states, I'm going home by Oct.  Take care always.



Thanks sampalok, you're awesome.


----------



## mysticetes77

hi po..ano ibag sabihin ng matsura sa kapampangan?


----------



## niernier

@mysticetes77 Dapat sana ay gumawa ka na ng bagong thread dahil wala na sa topic ang tanong mo. Yan po ang gawin mo sa susunod. Yan ang rule. 

Subukan kong sagutin ang tanong mo sa sarili mong thread.


----------



## jhia

I'm confused. I thought 'kaluguran' means 'love' which is used in the phrase, 'kaluguran daka'(I love you). How did you translate 'kaluguran ke'? Does it mean 'He is my friend'?

Ei, niernier
Regarding your question above, KALUGURAN actually means both LOVE and FRIEND. Pronunciation however differs and it goes like this: 

kalugurán - love  
káluguran - friend

káluguran ke - friend ko


----------



## niernier

jhia said:


> I'm confused. I thought 'kaluguran' means 'love' which is used in the phrase, 'kaluguran daka'(I love you). How did you translate 'kaluguran ke'? Does it mean 'He is my friend'?
> 
> Ei, niernier
> Regarding your question above, KALUGURAN actually means both LOVE and FRIEND. Pronunciation however differs and it goes like this:
> 
> kalugurán - love
> káluguran - friend
> 
> káluguran ke - friend ko




I see. So its just like the Tagalog word 'kaibigan' which can either mean a lover or a friend. Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------

